# Preventing stunted growth?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys. I currently have a few 2 inch frontosa in a 55 gallon. I'm just growing them out a bit before I dump them in the 210 gallon with larger sized fish in them. Just wanted to know how long you guys think I can keep them in the 55 gallon without stunting their growth? Thanks!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

They won't grow to their full potential in the 55, and it would depend on the amount of fish. 

The one thing Island pets has taught me, is that with out water changes, fish just don't grow. Don't you wonder why expert fish keepers have their fish growing at a huge rate? Its because they are doing water changes every day. 

I would say if you can do two 50% water changes a week, in about 2 months they should double in size and be able to move them at 4 inches

Alex


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but my question was more when should I move them to the 210, not how big they will grow in a 55. I know that frontosas will not grow to 10 inches in a 55 gallon.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if there is no other fish that will eat them in 210 or stress them from getting food, 3", you can move them to your 210.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

The problem is that I think they will get kinda stressed and not enough food because of the larger fish. Maybe I will try to keep them in the 55 for another 2 months or so. As for water change, I usually only do 30%. Should I do 50% instead as stated above?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Like AWW said. Stunted growth happens not so much because of tank size, but because of growth stunting hormones building up in the water. Change your water every two days and you will be fine till they are around four inches. You still didn't tell us how many you have, so that is also a factor.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

I have 4 frontosas in there. Each about 2 inches. Other than more water Change, I'm guessing the occasional bloodworms would help in beefing them up? Oh yah I also have a few plecos in there.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump for any additional comments or advice?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

fish metabolism and water temperature have a direct correlation. To make fish grow faster keep the temp near the high range of recommended for that fish. On the other hand, fish kept in cooler temps eat less and live longer


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Jayc,
Kind of a difficult question to answer. As soon as they are a big enough size to enter the mix in the 210 go for it. It is impossible to say at what point they will become stunted. As stated above, regular water changes, keep the hardness up and move them over once you feel they will not be dominated over.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Ok. Sounds good. I will try my best to do 2-3 water changes per week and will raise temperature to about 80. And Water change should be about 50% at a time?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jayc said:


> Ok. Sounds good. I will try my best to do 2-3 water changes per week and will raise temperature to about 80. And Water change should be about 50% at a time?


Yes, do not exceed more then 50%, too hard on the fish. Also ensure your hardness is high for those guys for best health.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

What food would you say is best for beefing them up quicker? Bloodworms? Now I am just feeding a mixture of sometimes bloodworms and sometimes NLS pellets.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jayc said:


> What food would you say is best for beefing them up quicker? Bloodworms? Now I am just feeding a mixture of sometimes bloodworms and sometimes NLS pellets.


Sounds good. NLS has a growth food you could try, their food is the best.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

How do I know if my water is hard enough. Do those test kits have tests for it?


----------

